# REVIEW: NexTool “TaoTool” KT5509 (smart BOX OPENER)



## realista (May 4, 2016)

*
First impressions:*
_Shipped _from: *NexTool *for review purpose

But...which company is NexTool?
This is the same company called NexTorch, a producer of flashlights and accessories, that's quickly increasling their distribution in over 100 countries and they continue to expand.


It's a smart box opener that's similar but different compared to a classic EDC keychain KNIFE.
NexTool (with this product and others) is winner of the 2016 Asian Products Award at the ISPO MUNICH, that's the world's largest trade fair for sporting goods and sportswear.

This product should be your best friend when you are going to open a received box, because it's designed to be “SAFE” with internal objects and the blade is supposed to be very sharpened to let you impress the least force while you're attempting to open the box.




































*some basic information:*
Material：Sandvik 12C27
Coating：Teflon®
Open Length:110.6mm
Closed length:68mm
Weight:32g


*Construction quality:*
The material used to forge this knife comes from Sandvik (Sweden,founded 1862), that's a high-technology engineering group in tools and tooling systems for metal cutting, mining, construction equipment, products in stainless steel and alloys.


I really like how NexTool designed this object, and putting TEFLON at the 2 sides of the blade is a great idea to keep it clean.
It can cut thicker package without worrying damaging the products inside.
It can be used as a rope cutter and folding knife when you need any support.
The key-sized multi-tool that easily attaches to an existing key ring, fits great in a pocket and easy to keep anywhere.


_Sandvik 12C27 steel (taken from sandvik site)

_
It is our main knife steel for hand-held knives, high-end ice skate blades and ice drills. Continuous improvement over a period of 45 years has evolved Sandvik 12C27 into the high performing steel grade it is today.
The composition is tighter, the purity level is much higher and the fine carbide microstructure of today is far from how Sandvik 12C27 knife steel of the sixties looked. With a hardness range of 54-61 HRC, high toughness, scary sharpness and good corrosion resistance, Sandvik 12C27 is the recommended grade for hunting knives, pocket knives, camping knives, high-end chef's knives and tactical knives.









































*
PROS:*
- non-stick Teflon coating, keep the blade clean after cutting the tapes
- open any package fast as a Zipper
- cut thicker package without worrying damaging the products inside

*CONS:*
- none

*Final thoughts and why you should buy it:*
When you start to use this magic knife with every package you receive, you can feel the difference with the “old slyle” method using a classic cutter or the nearest scissors you generally find at home, that are aready (you can confirm it) sticky glue at the sides of blames  ...like all mine!!!



_Thanks for reading....._


----------



## realista (Aug 16, 2017)

it is really usefull to me. since i got it i think i saved something inside the packages... at least i think!!


----------

